# Omega Seamaster 300 From The 60'S



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

I have an Omega Seamaster 300 from the 60's that Ive had in my watch box for some time now. I wear it occasionally but dont seem to enjoy it as much as I do more modern watches. It was bought around a couple of years ago from the son of the original owner who wore it regularly on the oil rigs (or so he said when he sold it to me). It doesnt seem to have had any work on it and runs pretty good I would welcome comments on the watch from any members.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fantastic! simple as that really!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My comment?... :drool:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's OK, if you like that sort of thing. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Who am I trying to kid? I love those things. :lol:

Here's mine:










Later,

William


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It's difficult to improve on the design - lovely watch - I have a 1966 165.024 and love it.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

It looks like a nice original example, the tell tale signs are:

1) Original T Swiss T tritium dial and matching hand set

2) Original (and very nicely) faded bezel

Lovely looking example, you can also (for about Â£50) pull the Omega extract of archive giving delivery date and place, quite a nice thing to have, I have them for most of my vintage Omegas and they do really add provenance to the SM300's as there are so many (lovely) modern builds by people like Watcho out there

Cheers Tom


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> Lovely looking example, you can also (for about Â£50) pull the Omega extract of archive giving delivery date and place, quite a nice thing to have, I have them for most of my vintage Omegas and they do really add provenance to the SM300's as there are so many (lovely) modern builds by people like Watcho out there
> 
> Cheers Tom


thanks for that information, where would I go to get that

regards

John


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here you go John

http://www.omegawatches.com/spirit/history/extract-of-the-archives

You will need the serial number (found on the movement, although I am sure you already know this!) and I suggest you also supply the case reference etc (inside the case back)

It is an easy process, it cost 75 swiss francs (I think) which works out about Â£50 and they take 1-2 weeks to arrive, it is effectively a nicely done A4 sheet with the watches info on and comes in a nice Omega presentation wallet, a nice thing to have

Cheers Tom


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a beauty John - one of my all-time favourites and in great original condition. One day I shall have one!



dickstar1977 said:


> Here you go John
> 
> http://www.omegawatches.com/spirit/history/extract-of-the-archives
> 
> ...


Tom, if you happen to see this, any chance you could post a pic or two of whatever it is you get from Omega? I'm intrigued! Couldn't justify doing it at the moment, but sounds like something I could possibly add to my Christmas list for my favourite '71 Dynamic...


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. If I go ahead I'll post results.

regards

John



dickstar1977 said:


> Here you go John
> 
> http://www.omegawatches.com/spirit/history/extract-of-the-archives
> 
> ...


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi John

Lovely watch....you can't go far wrong with these vintage sm300's - great looking & better than money in the bank !

On the Extract of the Archive front , this is what the Cert looks like:










Thanks Neil


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

that is super nice - shows how they nailed the design back in the 60's - simply can't be improved IMO


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

I've been going through a few recent examples of my sm300's :groan:


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

This one was by far the *best*....


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

perhaps I should really try to keep the next one I buy.... :blush:










Thanks Neil


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

I knew there was another one lurking....


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

so please try and hang on to it John (unlike me) !










All the best - Neil


----------

